# Looking for members to start a new club in Bleckley Co.



## grouper550 (Aug 6, 2017)

450+ acres on the Bleckley, Twiggs Co. line, creek borders one side, some clearcut, planted pines and natural buffer zones left, planning on 10 members to keep the dues at $600. Call or text Jeff @ 770-807-2345.


----------

